# Squirrel Hunter T-shirt



## hawken1970 (Nov 22, 2006)

I am posting again so that it gets back into the rotation. i am selling Squirrel hunter t-shirts for $10.00(and $4.00 shipping). I tried to post a pic here but could'nt.i have the on ebay under "squirrel hunter t-shirt" if you wanna see one.i can get any size you need.
One of the guys who bought on from here said i could offer to add a hunt club on the back...which i will if 12 or more are ordered.(no extra charge and will save on shipping too)
i will take money orders or go through paypal.
E-mail me at [email protected] 
Ps..if a few of the guys could leave a nice word or 2 about the shirts they got it would be great!!
Thanks
Jim


----------

